# Metro Trade : Y-Shot and Scout unboxing



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey SSF

Monday is mail day..and today was the best mail day! I ordered a DIY kit from Montie Gear and I can't wait to start fiddling with it, having a machinist background, the thick, water jet cut aluminium gives me a little chill thinking of the possibilities.

I also got a random, unnnounced gift from Nathan at Simpleshot, a Royal Blue Scout with a set of FlipClips!

wow!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Good stuff, thank you Eric!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice shooters...Have a great time my friend..AKAOldmiser


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

flippinout said:


> Good stuff, thank you Eric!


Thank YOU. Great gift.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

great score!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see what you do with that.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool stuff, im waiting of the finished Montie Gear, good shooting the two !!


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

these are my two top slingshots which one would recomend buying


----------

